# Lumagen Radiance / Radiance 20XX-21xx Firmware Updates



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 070114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

A couple of APL test pattern fixups.

Speeds up test patterns. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 070114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Adds capability (for 2041/2042) to Auto output selection to select 4K output modes when appropriate based on the displays 4K EDID information---works with 4K Sony projectors.

A couple of APL test pattern fixups.

Speeds up test patterns.

Fix for sometimes incorrectly disabling a video output when changing between sources. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 070214 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Bugfix for issue that can blank output video to an output when switching memories in some cases. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 070214 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Adds [email protected], [email protected], [email protected] output modes (2143/2144 only).

Adds capability (for 2143/2144) to Auto output selection to select 4K output modes when appropriate based on the displays 4K EDID information---works with 4K Sony projectors.

A couple of APL test pattern fixups.

Speeds up test patterns.

Fix for sometimes incorrectly disabling a video output when changing between sources.

Slight improvement to 4k scaling.

Fixup for 2144 analog video input 9 not working after factory reset.

Bugfix for issue that can blank output video to an output when switching memories in some cases. _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 070314 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for issue with rs232 test pattern usage that would often give a corrupted picture. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 070314 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for issue with rs232 test pattern usage that would often give a corrupted picture. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 070314 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for issue with rs232 test pattern usage that would often give a corrupted picture. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 070414 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Another rs232 test pattern problem fixed.

An issue with screen being blank fixed.

Problem with using left arrow on remote for aspect changes fixed. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 070414 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Another rs232 test pattern problem fixed.

An issue with screen being blank fixed.

Problem with using left arrow on remote for aspect changes fixed. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 070414 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Another rs232 test pattern problem fixed.

An issue with screen being blank fixed.

Problem with using left arrow on remote for aspect changes fixed. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 070514 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

One more fix for an issue with rs232 test pattern usage via calibration software. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 070514 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

One more fix for an issue with rs232 test pattern usage via calibration software. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 070514 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

One more fix for an issue with rs232 test pattern usage via calibration software. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 070714 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Found 2 other issues with rs232 test pattern usage via calibration software. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 070714 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Found 2 other issues with rs232 test pattern usage via calibration software.

Fixed timing issue causing video corruption on output1 on some units. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 070714 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Found 2 other issues with rs232 test pattern usage via calibration software. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 070814 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

A fix for exiting test patterns when using vertical shift (bottom of screen left uncleared). _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 070814 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

A fix for exiting test patterns when using vertical shift (bottom of screen left uncleared). _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 070814 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

A fix for exiting test patterns when using vertical shift (bottom of screen left uncleared). _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 072014 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Small horizontal and vertical chroma improvements.

Added a CUE (chroma upsample error) setting under Input: Video Setup: RES: Picture.

Fixed an issue to handle 720p50 framepacked 3D source. _(Update time ~9 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 072014 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Small horizontal and vertical chroma improvements.

Added a CUE (chroma upsample error) setting under Input: Video Setup: RES: Picture.

Fixed an issue to handle 720p50 framepacked 3D source.

Fixed an issue that sometimes caused problems updating at 57k baud (so after this update is made subsequent updates should run smoothly at 57k). Preferable to perform this update at 28k to avoid problems. _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 072014 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Small horizontal and vertical chroma improvements.

Added a CUE (chroma upsample error) setting under Input: Video Setup: RES: Picture.

Fixed an issue to handle 720p50 framepacked 3D source.

Fixed an issue that sometimes caused problems updating at 57k baud (so after this update is made subsequent updates should run smoothly at 57k). Preferable to perform this update at 28k to avoid problems. _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 072114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Small horizontal and vertical chroma improvements.

Added a CUE (chroma upsample error) setting under Input: Video Setup: RES: Picture.

Fixed an issue to handle 720p50 framepacked 3D source. (note: bug occurred in 072014 and this update replaces it) _(Update time ~9 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 072114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Small horizontal and vertical chroma improvements.

Added a CUE (chroma upsample error) setting under Input: Video Setup: RES: Picture.

Fixed an issue to handle 720p50 framepacked 3D source.

Fixed an issue that sometimes caused problems updating at 57k baud (so after this update is made subsequent updates should run smoothly at 57k). Preferable to perform this update at 28k to avoid problems. (note: bug occurred in 072014 and this update replaces it) _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 072114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Small horizontal and vertical chroma improvements.

Added a CUE (chroma upsample error) setting under Input: Video Setup: RES: Picture.

Fixed an issue to handle 720p50 framepacked 3D source.

Fixed an issue that sometimes caused problems updating at 57k baud (so after this update is made subsequent updates should run smoothly at 57k). Preferable to perform this update at 28k to avoid problems. (note: bug occurred in 072014 and this update replaces it) _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 072214 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

A bugfix for CUE filtering from 072114 firmware when upscaling.

Improved the CUE filter menu, filter did not immediately turn on when enabled _(Update time ~9 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 072214 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

A bugfix for CUE filtering from 072114 firmware when upscaling.

Improved the CUE filter menu, filter did not immediately turn on when enabled.) _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 072214 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Improved the CUE filter menu, filter did not immediately turn on when enabled. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 080114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for a configuration saving issue that didn't allow the "undo save" to work properly.

Also, another fix for working with the configuration utility.

Note the configuration utility was also just updated to version 1.8. as the earlier version was not downloading the CMS portion of the configuration to save on a PC for 21XX units. If you backed up your 21xx configuration earlier you should back it up again after performing this update and downloading the new 1.8 version of the configuration utility.

There were some improvements to the config utility as well. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 081514 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Added *17x17x17 CMS (4.913 Color Points)* along with corresponding menu and rs232 command options.

Added option to enable Darbee enhancement for just 2d or just 3d sources.

If you back up your setup to a PC Be sure to download the new configuration (v1.8) utility from the Lumagen Utilities page to use with your Radiance 21xx. _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 081514 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Added faster serial port IO to enable faster operation with calibration software. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 081514 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Added option to enable Darbee enhancement for just 2d or just 3d sources. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 081614 Firmware Update

Release Notes

Added option to enable Darbee enhancement for just 2d or just 3d sources. (Update time ~15 minutes @57k)

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 081714 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

The audio configuration menu had lost the spdif/coax selectable options from 050114-081614 in 20xx models only. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 081814 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Location values for 17x17x17 gamut adjustment via the menu were off by 1 for a few locations due to a rounding error. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 081814 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Location values displayed for 9x9x9 gamut adjustment via the menu were off by 1 for a couple locations due to a rounding error. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 082014 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Bugfix for configuring analog composite inputs (2143, 2144 only). The menu would show settings being made for these inputs without corresponding changes to the picture. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*LightSpace CMS 6.6.3.1972 (12 September 2014) Closed Beta*

Light Illussion has released a Closed Beta Version of LightSpace CMS that supports the Lumagen 21xx uploading of 17-Point Cube 3D LUT Tables.

Because I don't have a Lumagen 21xx here to test it, If any LightSpace user with Lumagen 21xx need to test it, I can provide him the download link via a simple PM.


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 091014 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for a bug which under some circumstance could give strange colors in grayscale intermittently. _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 091114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for a bug which under rare circumstances could give strange colors in grayscale that a user may have remedied by turning off and back on. _(Update time ~9 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 091114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for a bug which under rare circumstances could give strange colors in grayscale that a user may have remedied by turning off and back on. _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 091114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for an issue that changes a 17x17x17 CMS to an 8 point CMS when copying from a CMS location to another. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 091214 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for an issue in 091114 having problems with 480/576p reinterlacing giving blank screen or green/pink colors.

Fix for an issue with the test pattern color when editing the color gamut via the menu. _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 100514 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for not being able to power up on an analog input. This update is only helpful for units with analog inputs (2022/2042). _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 100514 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for not correctly handling Pal (576i) video on analog inputs and not being able to power up on an analog input. This update is only helpful for units with analog inputs (2124/2144). _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 103114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for output setup issue with being unable to select desired Style after being previously set.

Added 24 Hz to the direct vertical rate command ("menu 04"). _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 103114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for output setup issue with being unable to select desired Style after being previously set.

Fix for auto aspect when "Letterbox Zoom" was set to off and would do a zoom step for 2.40 and 1.85 sources.

Added 24 Hz to the direct vertical rate command ("menu 04"). _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 103114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for an issue with optional CRT 3D glasses emitter.

Fix for output setup issue with being unable to select desired Style.

Fix for auto aspect when "Letterbox Zoom" was set to off and would do a zoom step for 2.40 and 1.85 sources.

Added 24 Hz to the direct vertical rate command ("menu 04"). _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2020,2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 110114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fixed issue where setting hotplug to always on could result in video not turning on for output. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 110114 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fixed issue where setting hotplug to always on could result in video not turning on for output. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance Configuration utility Version 1.81 for the Radiance XD/XE/XS/Mini/20XX/21XX*

This is a PC windows application useful for several tasks:

Backup/restore your setup by downloading/uploading to your PC.

Share your configuration with other users or Lumagen to solve problems.

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance (XE/XE+/XE3D/XE/XE+/XE3D/Mini-3D/XD/XD3D) New 012515 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for loss of video issues with chromebox and other HTPC type sources. Fix for constant height setup with certain 3D formats and scale bias off causing incorrect picture. Fix for test patterns with side-by-side or top-bottom 3D output. Expanded size limits for rs232 "ZY2" command to match onscreen menu limits. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 012515 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Adds composite input option to 2022/2042 component inputs. Improvements to auto aspect detection. Added auto aspect detection capability to analog inputs (2022/2042). Fix for loss of video issues with chromebox and other HTPC type sources. Fix for constant height setup with certain 3D formats and scale bias off causing incorrect picture. Fix for test patterns with side-by-side or top-bottom 3D output. Expanded size limits for rs232 "ZY2" command to match onscreen menu limits. _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 012515 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for an issue with factory reset after enabling 17x17x17 CMS that would give incorrect colors. Adds composite input option to 2124/2144 component inputs. Improvements to auto aspect detection. Added auto aspect detection capability to analog inputs (2124/2144). Fix for composite input with film mode selected. Fix for loss of video issues with chromebox and other HTPC type sources. Fix for constant height setup with certain 3D formats and scale bias off causing incorrect picture. Fix for test patterns with side-by-side or top-bottom 3D output. Expanded size limits for rs232 "ZY2" command to match onscreen menu limits. _(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2020,2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 030115 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for test patterns with 3D signal and 2.35 output.

Fix for 2022/2042 analog component input when source switches from higher resolution to 480i and the 20XX loses the 480i picture. _(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 080415 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for problem with setting vertical shift greater than 0 when using output shrink (a combination sometimes used for setting up a 2.35 output aspect).

Fix for issues with not displaying video source correctly in a rare situation.

Improved reliability of output video connection. 

_(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 080415 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Fix for problem with setting vertical shift greater than 0 when using output shrink (a combination sometimes used for setting up a 2.35 output aspect).

Fix for issues with not displaying video source correctly in a rare situation.

Improved reliability of output video connection. 

_(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2020, 2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 011216 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Adds rs232 input aspect query command, "ZQI20".

Adds rs232 full information query command, "ZQI21".

Adds rs232 command, "ZY550" to reset automatic aspect detection which is useful if user temporarily overrides it and then wants to re-detect automatically.

Adds "Full" option to reporting mode changes via rs232 in menu under "Other: I/O Setup: RS-232 Setup".

Fixes output aspect per input aspect problem with 2.40 input aspect using the 2.35 output aspect.

Adds improvements to automatic image based input aspect such that detection is more reliable and also will unzoom to display DVD setup menus, etc when they are detected.

If you need documentation on the new rs232 commands before our rs232 tech tip is updated please email us at [email protected] .

_(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 011216 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Adds rs232 input aspect query command, "ZQI20".

Adds rs232 full information query command, "ZQI21".

Adds rs232 command, "ZY550" to reset automatic aspect detection which is useful if user temporarily overrides it and then wants to re-detect automatically.

Adds "Full" option to reporting mode changes via rs232 in menu under "Other: I/O Setup: RS-232 Setup".

Fixes output aspect per input aspect problem with 2.40 input aspect using the 2.35 output aspect.

Adds improvements to automatic image based input aspect such that detection is more reliable and also will unzoom to display DVD setup menus, etc when they are detected.

If you need documentation on the new rs232 commands before our rs232 tech tip is updated please email us at [email protected] .

_(Update time ~15 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 20XX Series (2020, 2021, 2022, 2041, 2042) New 011316 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

The newly added ZY550 rs232 command wasn't working too well and was fixed.

The ZQI21 command returned incorrect vres for 4K output modes.

If you aren't using these rs232 commands then you do not need to update. 

_(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 011316 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

The newly added ZY550 rs232 command wasn't working too well and was fixed.

The ZQI21 command returned incorrect vres for 4K output modes.

If you aren't using these rs232 commands then you do not need to update. 

_(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 100516 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

Small improvements from Radiance Pro auto image aspect detection were added.

_(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------



## ConnecTED

*Lumagen Radiance 21XX Series (2123, 2124, 2143, 2144) New 030517 Firmware Update*

Release Notes

For 21X4 adds PC/Video level setting for composite and s-video sources. Adds audio mute delay for analog video sources.

_(Update time ~3 minutes @57k)_

Download Link


----------

